# Heating Engineer wants to move but wants to no if life is really that good in Canada



## leeleelee (Mar 15, 2010)

We have £150000 from our home sale in England, I prefer not to have a mortgage ever again but if needs must we will. I would really like some feed back on where you are and what its like ie standard of living, schools, work, Can a heating engineer make a living out there and I mean a good living etc. Does any one have advice for me?. 
Thanks for reading
Lee


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi we are in the same boat as you - but with less money to splash!! My husband is also a plumbing and heating engineer and we want to live in the okanagan region in B.C we are going for a quick visit in May before we decide 100% to go for it. From the impression i get the sallary is about the same or a little less - working for someone. My husband has run his own business for over 10 years so we know we will take a pay cut, but if we have a lot less stress and he works less hours and we can afford a decent house and feed our 3 kids surely its worth the risk - just for the choice of outdoor activities and great summers!! We are hoping to speak with some heating/plumbing companies in May so keep in touch and will let you know what sallary's/benefits are.
maria


----------



## leeleelee (Mar 15, 2010)

m field said:


> Hi we are in the same boat as you - but with less money to splash!! My husband is also a plumbing and heating engineer and we want to live in the okanagan region in B.C we are going for a quick visit in May before we decide 100% to go for it. From the impression i get the sallary is about the same or a little less - working for someone. My husband has run his own business for over 10 years so we know we will take a pay cut, but if we have a lot less stress and he works less hours and we can afford a decent house and feed our 3 kids surely its worth the risk - just for the choice of outdoor activities and great summers!! We are hoping to speak with some heating/plumbing companies in May so keep in touch and will let you know what sallary's/benefits are.
> maria


We have 3 kids too, and are looking to move to B.C just don't no where?


----------



## wildcountryian (Dec 13, 2009)

To be honest £150K is not going to get you very much in Canada unless you go long, very long :0). Check out REALTOR.ca - Welcome for prices. Bear in mind that the exchange rate is at almost an all-time low so $230K will be about it, less expenses. Getting a mortgage is possible but not as easy as it was. When we came to Alberta six years ago we had to put down a 25 per cent deposit because we had no Canadian credit record. I suspect little has changed in that regard.

The building/heating/plumbing scene is very different here and times are tougher in some regions than others. You'll have to check but your qualifications may not stand for much.

Visit first (middle of winter would be good) and try not to get deflected by tourist things.

As to how much we like it here. We're coming home to the UK ASAP :0)


----------



## leeleelee (Mar 15, 2010)

wildcountryian said:


> To be honest £150K is not going to get you very much in Canada unless you go long, very long :0). Check out REALTOR.ca - Welcome for prices. Bear in mind that the exchange rate is at almost an all-time low so $230K will be about it, less expenses. Getting a mortgage is possible but not as easy as it was. When we came to Alberta six years ago we had to put down a 25 per cent deposit because we had no Canadian credit record. I suspect little has changed in that regard.
> 
> The building/heating/plumbing scene is very different here and times are tougher in some regions than others. You'll have to check but your qualifications may not stand for much.
> 
> ...


So its that good then?


----------



## wildcountryian (Dec 13, 2009)

Yep. A short list. Based on our experience in our region.

Jobs: Yes, there are jobs but be prepared to start again from the bottom and prove yourself. 

Schools: We now homeschool after our local primary school was contaminated with asbestos (while the kids were in it). One of the secondary schools in town was very good (the other NOT).

Weather: Winter in Alberta can last eight months and temperatures can get down to minus 50 C. Not much chance of doing outside stuff in that. Summer temperatures can go mid 30 C with terrific thunderstorms (wrath of god stuff). Also, lots of mosquitoes. We have three driving seasons, mud, dust and ice.

Shopping: We've been back to the UK twice and keep up to date with UK prices. Groceries are expensive and lack choice. A small (very small, almost pidgeon-like chicken) can cost $8-$9. Unless you are in the cities or BC, fresh produce usually comes from the US (not that fresh).

Crime: Check out the stats. Plenty of murders in the cities. Even our local town (population 10,000 or so has clocked up two in the last few years). My daughter lives in town with her fiance and has lost count of the time her vehicle has been broken into by crack heads. Police didn't want to know. A lot of people leave vehicles unlocked to save windows getting busted. On the civil side its like the US people sue each other at the drop of a hat. 

Health: I can't speak for other areas but Alberta is very dry. This means dry skin, dry nasal passages leading to nose bleeds, sinus problems and migraines. My wife's hearing has been affected and she now needs hearing aids. We've both contracted West Nile like symptoms from mosquitoe bites and have learned to walk like penquins on the ice. The health service is OK and mostly free but if you need extras and don't have employer health insurance, dental, vision and hearing aids at $3K a piece means you'll need deep pockets.

House: In the main timberframe and rendered. Large, yes. Sturdy, not really. Older houses 50 years plus or less unless made of log or brick are often considered cheaper to pull down and start again. 

Wildlfe: Plenty where we are. Too much really. Coyotes, bears, wolves, cougars, deer, elk and moose are the ones to watch out for. We live in a rural area, I go out with a rifle while my wife takes the dog out right now because of wolves or bears. The kids are afraid to play in the garden at the moment. Yes, we have had encounters. 

People: In the main lovely, friendly but they usually ask why we came. I can understand why now :0. We're on the market and coming home as quick as we can and will never complain about the UK again :0).

Hope that helps.


----------



## RC10 (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, being from Canada myself, and living here my entire life I would like to offer you some advice from what I believe is true.

If I do the math correctly £150k is aprox 230k CAD. Which is a decent amount to start a life in Canada, you may still need to take out a mortgage, but certainly not a large one. Just don't live in a major city such as Vancouver (extremely high housing prices), Calgary or Toronto.

Being a Heating Engineer you have unlimited possibilities, the 3 provinces I would recommend looking for work in are BC, Alberta, and Ontario. Try living just outside of the major cities, maybe a 35-45 minute communite, your house will be alot cheaper, yes - you may have to drive a bit, but it's worth it.

Canada has unlimited opportunities. Take the plunge, you won't regret it.


----------



## Deeana (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that you have had such a difficult time in Canada. I can totally identify with that and I left ten years ago after trying it out for ten years (raising kids, working from the bottom up etc.) and we just got fed up with everything being such a hard, physical struggle. I remember bursting into tears at the thought of getting out of the car at Whitehorn station and facing the walk across the snow-covered, -35 deg car park to the train YET AGAIN. AND I was afraid of bears when I went out with the dog - my husband doesn't know one end of a rifle from the other unfortunately!

Partly the problem in my view is the contradiction we have in our heads between the romantic image of Canada, you know, the Rockies, the Mounties, the salmon leaping upstream, the cowboys and the beer, the wide open spaces and the nice people. All true, but overwhelmingly less significant in everyday life than the terrible weather, the struggle to make ends meet, the daily grind, fitting in, surviving, which, like everywhere, wears you down.

Just curious - where in Alberta do you live?






wildcountryian said:


> Yep. A short list. Based on our experience in our region.
> 
> Jobs: Yes, there are jobs but be prepared to start again from the bottom and prove yourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## wildcountryian (Dec 13, 2009)

Deeana said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that you have had such a difficult time in Canada. I can totally identify with that and I left ten years ago after trying it out for ten years (raising kids, working from the bottom up etc.) and we just got fed up with everything being such a hard, physical struggle. I remember bursting into tears at the thought of getting out of the car at Whitehorn station and facing the walk across the snow-covered, -35 deg car park to the train YET AGAIN. AND I was afraid of bears when I went out with the dog - my husband doesn't know one end of a rifle from the other unfortunately!
> 
> Partly the problem in my view is the contradiction we have in our heads between the romantic image of Canada, you know, the Rockies, the Mounties, the salmon leaping upstream, the cowboys and the beer, the wide open spaces and the nice people. All true, but overwhelmingly less significant in everyday life than the terrible weather, the struggle to make ends meet, the daily grind, fitting in, surviving, which, like everywhere, wears you down.
> 
> Just curious - where in Alberta do you live?


We live in a rural area between Edson and Whitecourt. Very pretty, lots of lakes, lots of trees. But caution is needed :0). With wildlife and the two legged kind. Yes, there is a romantic vision of Canada. But you are right. The climate and the daily grind gets one down. I guess that's why a lot of Canadians go south for as much of the winter as they can :0). Keep your fingers crossed for us. We have a house viewing booked for Friday. All we keep saying is maybe this is the one and we can go home.


----------



## RC10 (Dec 16, 2009)

Deeana said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that you have had such a difficult time in Canada. I can totally identify with that and I left ten years ago after trying it out for ten years (raising kids, working from the bottom up etc.) and we just got fed up with everything being such a hard, physical struggle. I remember bursting into tears at the thought of getting out of the car at Whitehorn station and facing the walk across the snow-covered, -35 deg car park to the train YET AGAIN. AND I was afraid of bears when I went out with the dog - my husband doesn't know one end of a rifle from the other unfortunately!
> 
> Partly the problem in my view is the contradiction we have in our heads between the romantic image of Canada, you know, the Rockies, the Mounties, the salmon leaping upstream, the cowboys and the beer, the wide open spaces and the nice people. All true, but overwhelmingly less significant in everyday life than the terrible weather, the struggle to make ends meet, the daily grind, fitting in, surviving, which, like everywhere, wears you down.
> 
> Just curious - where in Alberta do you live?


Terrible weather? I don't get it. Yes, Alberta is bad for snow, but there is more to Canada than just that province. I'm from Ontario (the largest populated Canadian province) and this year - there wasn't much snow at all. The weather is great. Hot summers, mildly cold winters, this isn't Hawaii, but it's definitely livable (easily) 

I think in Canada there is a high quality of living - I can't say there isn't homeless people, because there is, but there is alot that Canada does for you and can help you. I think by judging Canada by it's "terrible weather" you're 100% wrong.

Unlike most countries, Canada welcomes immigrants from all over the world, we don't discriminate, and it's really easy to fit in. As a Canadian myself, if I were to meet a Brit, or an Aussie, I would treat them just as good, if not better than my fellow Canadians.


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

RC10 said:


> Terrible weather? I don't get it. Yes, Alberta is bad for snow, but there is more to Canada than just that province. I'm from Ontario (the largest populated Canadian province) and this year - there wasn't much snow at all. The weather is great. Hot summers, mildly cold winters, this isn't Hawaii, but it's definitely livable (easily)
> 
> I think in Canada there is a high quality of living - I can't say there isn't homeless people, because there is, but there is alot that Canada does for you and can help you. I think by judging Canada by it's "terrible weather" you're 100% wrong.
> 
> Unlike most countries, Canada welcomes immigrants from all over the world, we don't discriminate, and it's really easy to fit in. As a Canadian myself, if I were to meet a Brit, or an Aussie, I would treat them just as good, if not better than my fellow Canadians.


It was so lovely to read your posting. We are hoping to move to Kingston, Ontario this year (currently waiting for letter to go for medicals). Although we are sure we are doing the right thing it does make us feel a bit wobbly when we read negative positings about Canada.

Thank you!


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Gotocanada said:


> It was so lovely to read your posting. We are hoping to move to Kingston, Ontario this year (currently waiting for letter to go for medicals). Although we are sure we are doing the right thing it does make us feel a bit wobbly when we read negative positings about Canada.
> 
> Thank you!


I feel that way too.....we are now just waiting to land in August (although coming back to let my son do his exams) and when I read that people can't wait to get back to the UK I do have a little wobble. I guess everyone has their own opinion and what is good for one will not be for another. We just have to hope that it will be right for us all....we are hoping to move to BC although our final destination is undecided. 

Good luck to everyone.....to those who tried it and hated it and are now returning and to those, like us, who have not ventured into it yet. We are all different, we all have different needs and wants and you have to dip a toe into the water to find out what it's like. 

Life is short.....just do it....what doesn't kill you will make you stronger....and all that stuff!


----------

